# Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller Help!



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all, quick bit of help needed from all you vivarium veterans out there!

I am setting up my viv for my Chuckwalla, fitted everything with very little hassle but unfortunately having a little trouble with the Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller.

The suppled screw to fit it to the viv show that you should make a hole in the wood, screw the plastic screw in and attach the plastic washer on the other side. No problem apart from the plastic screw isn't long enough to reach the other side of the viv! We are also trying to use a reflector but it didn't have many instructions either. All arcadia lighting and the viv is a 4ftx2ftx2ft Vivexotic.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated in how this works, it's completely lost on me!

Thanks.


----------



## Wilddjace (Jan 16, 2011)

MrC4FF said:


> Hey all, quick bit of help needed from all you vivarium veterans out there!
> 
> I am setting up my viv for my Chuckwalla, fitted everything with very little hassle but unfortunately having a little trouble with the Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I can't help with the answer but there is a member called arcadiajohn. He knows his stuff on lighting might be worth dropping him a message.

John


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wilddjace said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't help with the answer but there is a member called arcadiajohn. He knows his stuff on lighting might be worth dropping him a message.
> 
> John


Thanks for the help John, it seems stupid that they wouldn't provide screws fit for purpose. In the end I used some metal screws i had lying around that fit the plastic holders. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, the plastic bits rant really suitable for wood vivs, they were designed for plastic fish tank hoods. It is more than fine and safer just to use self tappers. This stops you having to drill and fit, any problems at all p.m me


John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!





MrC4FF said:


> Hey all, quick bit of help needed from all you vivarium veterans out there!
> 
> I am setting up my viv for my Chuckwalla, fitted everything with very little hassle but unfortunately having a little trouble with the Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller.
> 
> ...


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hello, the plastic bits rant really suitable for wood vivs, they were designed for plastic fish tank hoods. It is more than fine and safer just to use self tappers. This stops you having to drill and fit, any problems at all p.m me
> 
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!


Thanks for the help John but using metal screws into the wood seems to of taken care of things for me. Would've been useful to know that the plastic screws are for aquariums at the time though hehe.


----------



## BeardedSpyro (Apr 29, 2018)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hello, the plastic bits rant really suitable for wood vivs, they were designed for plastic fish tank hoods. It is more than fine and safer just to use self tappers. This stops you having to drill and fit, any problems at all p.m me
> 
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!


Hi Arcadiajohn

Sorry to post on an old one, I have bought a Arcadia fluorescent lighting controller. Are the plastic clips they give safe to grip the tube directly as the light fitting is too big for the clips to grip.


----------

